# Why don't I see anyone talking about mirimichi green?



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

Unless I've overlooked, I haven't seen mirimichi green mentioned on here. I can't be the only one that uses it. Its probably the best products over ever used to be honest. You should look them up.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Explain please
And for all interest of full disclosure are you affiliated with the company.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

It's in the archives but I've been looking at but the cost? 30$ for Joe retail or $25 if you have an account at Ewing?

Im usually skeptical....like the next, over the counter muscle builders/fat burners/hgh stimulators. None of the later work btw


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

I have zero connection with the company. I just have bought their products and seen the results. I first saw them at my local contractors nursery. It's expensive but man does it work. They sale liquid fertilizers and soil conditioners.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

I applied a few bags as a test on a customer's problem area a couple of years ago. Impossible to spread with a spreader ( even with a permagreen agitator, ) we ended up throwing it by hand.

Saw zero results.


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

Yeah, I don't think it would spread with a spreader. I did it by hand also. It's carbon based. I had some low spots so I used it as a top dressing. They spots were so dark green and growing faster than the areas I didn't topdress with. Golf courses top dress their greens and tee boxes with them, but they have top dress machines that can spread it.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

I used it at the beginning of the season. Cant really say I noticed a difference, but I also had a few gully washers come through around the same time I applied it. Have not used it again since, but wouldn't be opposed to it.


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

I'm still testing it, the science behind it makes sense. I've used it in some potted Japanese maples I have also. The was a rep at my local site one. He said to make the carbon, they burn wood and then suck all the oxygen out of the room, kinda like they make charcoal. And they developed a way to take away the bacteria that makes chicken poop smell, so the product doesn't have a scent really.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

I've put down some carbinizpn plan on doing it again next season. The guy at ewing told me the day I bought it that he put some down before sodding and saw amazing rooting and color in a very short time. I'm also kind of interested in nutri kelp and release.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Has me interested in maybe getting some more. Sounds like we were all pushed the product by different reps in different states, all at Ewing....Might grab a few bags and only do half of the back lawn and see if there is a noticeable difference.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

They have some interesting products - on the expensive side, even for a smaller lawn like mine - but I'm interested, and would like to see if a local distributor has any samples I may be able to try, as well as e-mailing the company. If I do get my hands on some, I'd be more then happy to apply in a designated area (if not enough for a full lawn app) and keep that thread updated as well.

-Nick


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

SiteOne sells it too


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Golf courses may indeed spread this stuff on their greens; but that has almost no relevance.

IMO, as a homeowner, we have so many other things to get right first, that worrying about or spending money on things like this make little sense. Does one's yard look like a golf green? If so, and there are still problems, then I'd look at something like this. For 99.99% of everyone else, I'd look to master the basics before this type of thing. Can it help and improve? Possibly, but the expense vs returns should be way down the list. Again, in my opinion.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> Golf courses may indeed spread this stuff on their greens; but that has almost no relevance.
> 
> IMO, as a homeowner, we have so many other things to get right first, that worrying about or spending money on things like this make little sense. Does one's yard look like a golf green? If so, and there are still problems, then I'd look at something like this. For 99.99% of everyone else, I'd look to master the basics before this type of thing. Can it help and improve? Possibly, but the expense vs returns should be way down the list. Again, in my opinion.


I agree. Been eyeing the Turf Foliar fert 3-2-3 and the Nutri-Release 2-0-2 primarily. At $30/bottle, per, app costs are around $8 for my yard size (4 applications per bottle). The 1gal is more economical per app but at $90/bottle, but I'm not interested in spending $180 for two products. I can manage $60 for a multi-month test. Thinking of maybe acquiring the two in the spring. Keep correcting deficiencies, soil biology, level the lawn, etc. other projects taking precedence.

However, I asked for samples, first. :nod:  Free is better than $60.


----------

